# ISPConfig 3.0.1.4 released



## Till (3. Sep. 2009)

ISPConfig 3.0.1.4 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.1.4.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changes:
--------------------------------------


- Several bugs have been fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?string=&project=3&due[]=27&status[]=closed&do=index


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with an SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 9.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.3
- Fedora 9 - 10


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation.htm

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

And select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available 

and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions 

below.


Manual update instructions
--------------------------

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


----------



## Laubie (4. Sep. 2009)

installiert problemlos.
Sieht super aus! Danke.

Einzig komisch: Nach erfolgreicher installation will der installer noch  mal durchlaufen.
(Debian Lenny)
Habs aber abgebrochen.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (4. Sep. 2009)

Das ist ein Bug im installer shell script, das wird ja erst während des updates aktualisiert. Der Fehler sollte also beim nächsten Update weg sein. Ist richtig dass Du es abgebrochen hast.


----------



## Laubie (4. Sep. 2009)

ok, danke für die Antwort!

Hatte es zwar auch kurz vorher schon im englishen forum gefunden, aber jetzt hab ichs noch mal auf deutsch ^^

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## redi78 (4. Sep. 2009)

Erhalte nach erfolgreichem Update folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Update finished.
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 18: syntax error near unexpected token `else'
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/update_from_tgz.sh: line 18: `else'
```
Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?

lg redi78


----------



## Falcon37 (5. Sep. 2009)

danke für die arbeit, auf das update hab ich gewartet  bei mir hat, warum auch immer, nur das manuelle update geklappt - das ist ja aber egal


----------



## sirrus (6. Sep. 2009)

Auch von mir ein Danke...

Die Trennung von Client und Reseller ist echt eine große Hilfe!


----------



## redi78 (13. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von redi78:


> Erhalte nach erfolgreichem Update folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



...oder kann ich das ruhig ignorieren?

lg redi78


----------



## Laubie (13. Sep. 2009)

ich denke, dass ist das schon von mir angesprochene Problem, dass das alte Updatescript die Updateprozedur gleich 2x aufruft.
Wenn sonst keiner widerspricht, kannstes also ignorieren ;-)

Laubie


----------

